# Issue with Neighbors - not sure the best way to proceed?



## ski (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi everyone! I'm having a bit of an issue with some neighbors and I was hoping to get some insight into what I should do about it. These may seem like pretty minor grievances (and they are), but when it comes to my mother I'm very protective.

Basically, my mother lives in a single family house in one of the suburbs out west of the city. Her bedroom is on the corner of the house about 50 feet from the house next door, which just had a new family move in.

The new family repeatedly makes my mother's life hell, presumably not on purpose. Some of the things I've seen personally or have been told about:
- Throwing trash and rotten/burnt food from bbq's over the fence into her [mother's] yard
- Pool parties with loud music until 3-4 AM on weeknights
- Leaving two dogs outside in the backyard all night/morning, they do not sleep and continuously bark and growl at each other. The dogs only stay inside during the day.
- Recently they have set up a rather large projector screen on their fenced in porch that is right outside my mother's window and watch movies until 2-3 am outside. It is bright enough that it lights up my mothers room _with the blinds down_
- During almost all of these activities they are drinking/drunk and throwing bottles over the fence or just shouting and screaming in general
- They have had 12 people visiting for the last 2 weeks, parking in front of our house/on the edge of our yard (and at times, in front of our driveway)

Even with the windows and blinds down, you can quite easily hear them yelling and shouting all hours of the night, plus the projector is always running and like a massive white beacon.

We have spoken to them several times and have been brushed off. We've called the local police department twice for the noise who spoke to them. They proceeded to be calm that one evening, but started up again the next day and came and confronted my mother about calling the police. We've also called animal control once because of the dogs that continue to wake her up and the neighbors took them inside that one night, then continued letting them outside since then.

I really don't know how to proceed here and want to avoid confronting them as there are certainly a lot more of them than I. My mother hasn't had a good night's sleep in weeks since this started and I just want them to act with some compassion for the others around them. That doesn't seem like too much to ask for, I just feel like myself alone won't have any effect on them.

I realize this was a long read, but any insight or help you can give me would be very worthwhile.

Thanks!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Whats the address? Sounds like an awesome place for a m&g :tounge_smile:


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Probably a bunch of welfare losers moved in next door to your mother. Its surprising because of all of the foreclosed houses around the police in some towns respond to daily calls at abandoned houses now. Some MA towns look like Detroit..

You could file a complaint at the District Court maybe or check town bylaws. This is going to take some detective work.

Building a nice rapport with your local police department is a good start go down to the station and nicely ask to speak to an officer during day time business hours. 

The police know the address and most likely have dealt with some of these scumbags in the past. 

Some people have no respect for authority. To be honest with these people next to your mom continuing the process of being disrespectful to the point you had to call the police, then for them to ignore the police. These people will NEVER listen and probably won't stop. 

The best advice would be to wait for the winter to come..


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

ski said:


> Hi everyone! I'm having a bit of an issue with some neighbors and I was hoping to get some insight into what I should do about it. These may seem like pretty minor grievances (and they are), but when it comes to my mother I'm very protective.
> 
> Basically, my mother lives in a single family house in one of the suburbs out west of the city. Her bedroom is on the corner of the house about 50 feet from the house next door, which just had a new family move in.
> 
> ...


THe long and short of it. Your best bet is to go over and speak to them politely, and explain your concerns to them. While it may piss you off, try not to act like a jerk when presenting your problems.

Build a fence?

Call the police. So what if they don't like it. If they are that inconsiderate that they don't correct their behavior afater being asked politely by you and told to change by the police, then they deserve whats coming to them.

258 E - but you'll most certainly get laughed out of court. (BTW don't waste your time with this)

You can always pack up and move.

:shades_smile: :thumbs_up:


----------



## ski (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys, I'll start pursuing some of this tonight if the trend continues.

As for building a fence, there already is a 9ft fence, but the porch is a second floor one (same with the bedroom) and I don't think fences that high are allowed in the code


----------



## ski (Jul 15, 2010)

USMCMP5811 said:


> As for the cars, go out to a bass pro shop, get a bottle of deer urine, and then while they're parting it up, spray some down the fresh air vents in the cowel of all the vehicles parked out front. In this weather, it will only take a few hours before they won't be able o drive it the next day due to the smell...... if they can't drive it, they won't be parking it at your house. spray the sameon their porch while they are away at work....problem solved.:smug:


LOL


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

While the problem persist maybe your mom could move her room to the opposite side of the house. While this won't correct the problems it may alleviate it a little. EVERY
time there is an incident make the police aware of it so that they can log it. Also, have mom keep a journal of all activities that may help her if court is imminent.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Also, don't underestimate the value of a conspicuously placed surveillance camera.
I doubt it will remedy all of the sub-primitives antics, but it might help with a good deal of them.
And if you record to tape, and should your problem come to court, you have stronger argument in front of the magistrate by having it on record.

Smarthome - Home Automation, X10, Remote Control, Lighting, Wireless Security


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Whatever they toss over the fence, toss it back.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Call the police each and every time they act up..

Call Animal Control and/or the police every time the mutts act up..

Call the Board of Health (or whatever you have in your area). Your descripition of their antics indicate they live in an, umm, unsanitary, dwelling..

If all else fails use my preference; arson.. Burn the fuckers out.....


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I always like Deuce's responses. They make the most sense LOL.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Deuce said:


> Call the police each and every time they act up..
> 
> Call Animal Control and/or the police every time the mutts act up..
> 
> ...


Exactly right. Although I hate these calls, When Im fed up, I finally charge them with keeping a disorderly house. That usually solves the problem. Call every time for everything, that way there is a log note for all the complaints and shows a continuous pattern.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow, you just made my asshole neighbors seem like the Waltons. At least my obnoxious neighbor across the street doesn't have a dog or a projector & quiets down before 9 pm.

If you can't get your hands on the deer urine right away, you might want to consider putting some used kitty litter in the car or even a couple of small pieces of fish under the seats (dog crap also has a nice aroma after a day or two in a hot car). Then there is always the strategic placement of feces on the door handle of the car. If these neighbors are up all at hours of the night; then, I would presume they sleep late in the morning. Your mother could always play some nice gospel music out her window toward their house or hire a landscaper & tell them you want the yard done first thing in the morning. It won't solve your problem, but it might make you feel better.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

OP...Do you have code enforcement officers in your town; up north of the border, that's stuff dealt with jointly by Municipal Bylaw Enforcement Officer like myself together with the Police...

The throwing of stuff (burnt food) over the fence would be a $240 ticket from me to start...Second offence would be an appearance before a judge...


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

maybe a call to ICE is in order


----------



## ski (Jul 15, 2010)

EnforceOfficer said:


> OP...Do you have code enforcement officers in your town; up north of the border, that's stuff dealt with jointly by Municipal Bylaw Enforcement Officer like myself together with the Police...
> 
> The throwing of stuff (burnt food) over the fence would be a $240 ticket from me to start...Second offence would be an appearance before a judge...


I don't believe we do, its a small town (think Medway/Milford/Franklin), but I'm going to check tomorrow with the local PD.

I really appreciate all the help guys.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

And in closing this thread, isn't it nice when an Ask_A_Cop begins and ends exactly as intended?

You've got some great advice to work with here Ski, good luck.


----------

